# Need Help! , i think its time i admit the truth :(



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ok ,now please do not judge me and just listen , i am going to ask for help on a matter that embarrasses me and depresses me to the core , my mums dog pippi , she is un trained to the most sever extent , goes toilet anywhere , jumps up to say hello , barks all the time ect. , she is the most lovely , happy , friendly dog but is not trained  i will tell you a little back story to how we got here :

When i was 9 i felt a whole in my heart that i wanted to fill , i was friendless , deppressed , very ill and had a very ill mum.
I wanted something to love and to love me so i asked my mum for a dog so agreed , she decided SHE wanted a collie where i wanted a little dog to go with my mums dog william (RIP) , she had her mind set on it and i couldnt change it and she was so ill that she would flip if i argued.

So we went to our now old vets and they recomended this breeder , we went to see some puppies a couple days later, they where in a wodden shed type thing on their own , with hay on the bottom with food ect. they looked beautiful and happy! we waited for one to come to us i just stood there and this little baby one came to me and i fell in love! unfornatly i never got that baby , instead this bigger one came to my mum and she fell in love with it! that was pippi , so after that we went again and then at 6 weeks my mum picked her up.

I was excited but still very heart broken that i would never get the one i fell in love with , it still hurts me to this day  , when we got her home she was all over my mum and moved away from me.

Two weeks later , we devolped a bond and i loved her! i still do now but within 2 weeks after this my mums dog william died at the grand old age of 16/17 in my mums arms , by now my mum was very ill , we had the social involved and i was self harming.

My mum from the death of william grow close to pippi and was with her 24/7 i felt pushed out and alone with no dogs or animals (as by this time there was only pippi and the bird billy whos my mums).

About 2 months after this , i was taken out by my then social worker for "Lunch" this was a MASSIVE lie , what we didnt know was that i was about to be taken away to live with my nan when my mum went into a psychiatric hospital where she was treated for depression and psychosis (an illness where people imagine things , hear things ect. that they 100% believe to be true) 

Pippi was taken with me , she cried every night for 2 months for my mum , i had to time to spend with her anymore more as i was now back to school and had a routine of what to do pretty much minute by minute so i maybe got half an hour a day and at weekends i went to stay with my auntie to give ma nan and paps a break , pippi could not come with me as my auntie has cats 

After 2 months my mum was realsed and pip went back to live with her but i didnt , i was not allowed back till a month after this where i got increasingly upset and missing my mum.

One day after i went to work with my mum to see her , we met up with a social worker and was told i could come home! both me and mum cried and wouldnt leave each others side the second i got back! but sadly here is when pippi's problems start , she started weeing EVERYWHERE ect. and my mum was so caught up with being with me that in away we forgot her  its hard to say but we couldnt help it , imagine going from being with your mum every day of the week 24 hours a day and then going to 1 hour once every 2 weeks or less! and then being together again! we just i dont know got rapped up in being together again that no one else mattered!


Now skip to 2011 , im in the same position as i was WAYYYY back in 2007 , im depressed ,alone ect. and still reeling from the whole pip thing , by now i have been asking and begging for a dog for 3 years after seeing the bond between my mum and pippi , it hurt so much! and i was ready for a dog , secretly for about 6 months i was researching training , breeds ect. , so after 6 months i came to my mum and suggested it again after not asking for about a year as i gave up hope , she said she would think about it , then i showed her everything i had been doing , the printed sheets , the 10 page explanation i had written and then she said YES! she said "I know how responsible you are and how you can cope" , the second she said that i cried.

Two days later i got the paper and was scanning through , this advert for "Chi Crosses" Caught my eye and then i saw the picture and fell in love! , i quickly told my mum and when she saw she said "if your sure you can ring" , so i rang and told the women on the phone that i was interested ect. she told me she had one little girl left who was the smallest of the litter and that she has people coming to see her in an hour! we said we will be there before! , so we got in the car and raced about 24 miles! we got there within 50 minutes!

When we got there she introduced her self and so did we , then we went inside and heard this little sound of squeaky barks! she then got out this little sleep thing and told be this was her , she woke up and just stared at me , the lady passed her to me and for about a minute she shaked then stopped , gave me a lick and went to sleep! the ladt said that was the first time she had done that with anyone! , i felt this rush of love and told my mum i wanted her.

A Week later at 5pm we drove up there again with a little red bag waiting to collect her , when we got there no one answered the door , so we tried ringing no answer , by then i was panicking thinking it was a ripe of and i would never get my baby! then she answered the phone , explained she was late from work and 10 mins away! , we then went in her house and collected my little dog! , we called her tillie , shes now that gorgeous big doggie you see in my siggy.

I do in away regret getting tillie for the very simple reason that i should have trained pippi WELL before getting another dog and cant even comprehend my decision to get ANOTHER ONE!.

Ok so the whole point of my babbling on for so long is so you 100% understand the story that i have NEVER told anyone so you can help me fix this!

So how can i fix pippi? i need to sort her before i can tillie as theres no point training tillie first as she will just go copy pippi!

My mum wont as she keeps saing "Im Busy Now I'll Do It Soon!" i keep telling her me cant put this off any longer and that it HAS to be done she then starts and argument and says "well go sort yours!" which then i try and explain why i cant without pippi sorted!

So if you need info , we have cushion flooring (Looks like flooring but is soft and cushiony as the name says )

On another post i put on here , someone suggested i get some floor cleaner stuff to clear it and a black light touch i think? could someone please get me links for that if you recommend it as i cant seem to find them!

Also i want to know if its possibal to train i larger dog and if so how? as pippi was attacked about a a year and a bit ago and defends her self out side which makes her look violent! so in away indoors is easier for ill especially me as i am the one taking control of this and wont be here all day and want to start now that i have a week off school and am atm only going part time and obviously my mum wont do it as she dont have the time! 

One of my reasons to do this is that the only thing stopping me getting another one is this and i know it sounds bad but i would LOVE another one and have planned everything ect. (PLEASE dont go on about stuff to do with another puppy as i know it could cause problems for me in later life but i will as i have always said , put the dogs first and if pippi and tillie didnt want another baby sis i categorically would not! but when i mention it they start running around , wagging their tails and barking so i will take that as a yes  ).

So please help! sorry for this being SOOOOO long LOL x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

a 10 page letter...omg!!! LOL~ you went above and beyond! im so glad you got your own pup  i dont have any tips as dexter isnt 100% trained indoors as well. sometimes he gets it,,,sometimes he doesnt. actually we're looking into getting a doggy door to lead outside when he wants to go wee :lol: we got 2 tonight , well my dad went to go pick them out but mom didnt like them so hes going to stop by petsmart tomaro and see if they have the ones she would approve  hopefully this helps with the indoor potty issues for him


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Shannon, I hope you know that I would never judge you.
You are one of the sweetest teens I have met, mature beyond your years.
I'm so sorry sweetie that you had to go through so much sadness and hurt
in your short life. I'm glad your mom is better and the two of you are doing
well. If you ever want to talk about anything, I'm here. As for training your
dogs, the number one thing is to start walking them, I know from your past
posts you don't do that enough. It is crucial to a dog's mental and physical
well-being. I would also do a master cleansing of your home. Don't worry 
about fancy cleaning products, simple cheap bleach and hot water will do. 
The bleach and hot water will get rid of all the urine scent on your floors. 
For everything else(counters, garbage cans, walls, shelves, kitchen 
appliances, bathroom, etc) you can use a mixture of hot water and white
vinegar. If you keep the house spotless and you walk your dogs 3 times per
day so they could do their business and bond with you, you will see great
improvement. You should also make time everyday to play with them, they
need to release their energy, they will automatically behave better just from
that. The playing and walking with them will benefit you as well, so everyone
will come out a winner. It is very possible that your dogs are simply lacking
stimulation, so try out my advice and we will go from there. Big hugs and I
hope you have a good night!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Shannon, I hope you know that I would never judge you.
> You are one of the sweetest teens I have met, mature beyond your years.
> I'm so sorry sweetie that you had to go through so much sadness and hurt
> in your short life. I'm glad your mom is better and the two of you are doing
> ...


thank you! i will get on with the walking as soon as i can!  x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> a 10 page letter...omg!!! LOL~ you went above and beyond! im so glad you got your own pup  i dont have any tips as dexter isnt 100% trained indoors as well. sometimes he gets it,,,sometimes he doesnt. actually we're looking into getting a doggy door to lead outside when he wants to go wee :lol: we got 2 tonight , well my dad went to go pick them out but mom didnt like them so hes going to stop by petsmart tomaro and see if they have the ones she would approve  hopefully this helps with the indoor potty issues for him



How often do you walk him?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> a 10 page letter...omg!!! LOL~ you went above and beyond! im so glad you got your own pup  i dont have any tips as dexter isnt 100% trained indoors as well. sometimes he gets it,,,sometimes he doesnt. actually we're looking into getting a doggy door to lead outside when he wants to go wee :lol: we got 2 tonight , well my dad went to go pick them out but mom didnt like them so hes going to stop by petsmart tomaro and see if they have the ones she would approve  hopefully this helps with the indoor potty issues for him


haha ik its SOO long! and good luck with dexter!  x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> How often do you walk him?


my LS to me it doesnt matter how many times i walk him because he marks  i dont really have time to walk him either since i have work and my neighborhood is not walk friendly...cars go fast like crazy on this road and a rottweiler os some sort ran twds my mom one day and bit her. that is why im aiming for a doggy door. i know a couple of people who had success with this method :lol:


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

theshanman97 said:


> haha ik its SOO long! and good luck with dexter!  x


thankie!  goodluck on ur end too!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

theshanman97 said:


> thank you! i will get on with the walking as soon as i can!  x



Don't postpone it until later, start first thing in the morning. I know you have
health issues, so it's easy to kind of say "oh I'll do it when I feel better". But
then what if you don't? The trick is to just do it, get yourself outside, even if it's
just for 15 minutes. It is the cheapest form of exercise for our dogs and us, and
in my opinion the healthiest. I am very ill, but I push push push myself everyday
for my own sake and my dogs' well-being. Once you get out you'll be like "Hey
this is nice, why haven't I done it sooner?" lol ...promise! 

Good luck with everything, I know you are a strong girl, you can do it.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Don't postpone it until later, start first thing in the morning. I know you have
> health issues, so it's easy to kind of say "oh I'll do it when I feel better". But
> then what if you don't? The trick is to just do it, get yourself outside, even if it's
> just for 15 minutes. It is the cheapest form of exercise for our dogs and us, and
> ...


thank you so much!  i will do! x


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> my LS to me it doesnt matter how many times i walk him because he marks  i dont really have time to walk him either since i have work and my neighborhood is not walk friendly...cars go fast like crazy on this road and a rottweiler os some sort ran twds my mom one day and bit her. that is why im aiming for a doggy door. i know a couple of people who had success with this method :lol:



Excuses, excuses my friend! 
Marking can be solved with sufficient walks and training. To make things even
easier you can neuter him. A doggy door is great, but Dexter won't get much
structure from going out on his own, this is why on leash walks are so crucial,
they are a perfect time for controlled, structured training and bonding. Even if
you get a doggy door I strongly recommend you take him for on leash walks/runs 
at least three times per day. Three times should suffice an adult dog, but if
he has issues he might need to be taken out more often.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have to 2nd LS's opinion on walking. I really believe that all dogs need to be walked as well, and I think it gives my dogs a nice outlet for their extra energy. It makes them less high-strung in the house and makes training time a little easier, for me at least. I am a busy person, but I find at least 30 minutes each day to walk my dogs and it works wonders. 

I also find that a daily walk with my dogs is a good time to relax. It is great bonding time with them, and it is a way for me to wind down after a long day in class.
Good luck!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

missy_r said:


> I have to 2nd LS's opinion on walking. I really believe that all dogs need to be walked as well, and I think it gives my dogs a nice outlet for their extra energy. It makes them less high-strung in the house and makes training time a little easier, for me at least. I am a busy person, but I find at least 30 minutes each day to walk my dogs and it works wonders. Good luck!


thank you! i will its just hard to with a strong border collie whos terrifide and a little one whos terrifide on your own! LOL but i will try it


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> Excuses, excuses my friend!
> Marking can be solved with sufficient walks and training. To make things even
> easier you can neuter him. A doggy door is great, but Dexter won't get much
> structure from going out on his own, this is why on leash walks are so crucial,
> ...


lol if you dont remember he cant get neutered~  ive tried before but his liver has issues and has too high of something. i dont wanna go back into this but neutering is out of the question sadly...~ dexter LOVES goin outdoor by himself. we have a gate to block the front yard so hes usually sniffing and marking all over the backyard. lol its not excuses its life. my roads are pitch dark at night too. i take him out to walk when i see the bf though and hes real happy when i get that chance  he marks every chance he gets..theres not a telephone pole, corner, bus stop around my bf's neighborhood that hasnt been marked. he even has his own small bush he loves to pee on when we take him out when im leaving to go home :lol:


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to contradict LS, but bleach is about the WORST product you can use around dogs if trying to rid surfaces of urine traces - it's actually ammonia/chlorine based and will encourage dogs to pee more. The ONLY thing that is effective removing all traces of urine & the smell, hence stopping them from weeing wherever they have in the past is any cleaning product with ENZYMES in it, as it actually breaks down the urine, removes crystals & odour from urine even years old. A search of google will reveal how to make your own enzyme cleaner quite cheaply - considering the proper dog wee urine products are around $30 for a litre which goes absolutely no-where if trying to do a whole house.

Also, bleach in the hands of a young inexperienced girl on soft furnishings/the weird spongey floors I've never heard of but assume they're fabric, will be nothing short of catastrophic - bleach removes the colour of anything fabric instantly and, further, will actually eat into fabrics like battery acid does if it's a strong solution. A Doctor friend recently used Hydrogen Peroxide 3% to try to remove wee stains from his carpet (fool of a man) - next day he had to call the carpet dyers to come in & replace the colour he stripped.

Please don't use bleach for bodily fluid removal of any kind with dogs, you'll just compound your problems. If you make your own enzyme cleaner by the gallon it's going to be cheap, quick and easy to always rid the home as and when they go so eventually they will narrow it down to pads a whole lot quicker. This will only work if ALL traces everywhere are removed, if the slightest smell remains, they'll just keep going wherever they choose.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Sorry to contradict LS, but bleach is about the WORST product you can use around dogs if trying to rid surfaces of urine traces - it's actually ammonia/chlorine based and will encourage dogs to pee more. The ONLY thing that is effective removing all traces of urine & the smell, hence stopping them from weeing wherever they have in the past is any cleaning product with ENZYMES in it, as it actually breaks down the urine, removes crystals & odour from urine even years old. A search of google will reveal how to make your own enzyme cleaner quite cheaply - considering the proper dog wee urine products are around $30 for a litre which goes absolutely no-where if trying to do a whole house.
> 
> Also, bleach in the hands of a young inexperienced girl on soft furnishings/the weird spongey floors I've never heard of but assume they're fabric, will be nothing short of catastrophic - bleach removes the colour of anything fabric instantly and, further, will actually eat into fabrics like battery acid does if it's a strong solution. A Doctor friend recently used Hydrogen Peroxide 3% to try to remove wee stains from his carpet (fool of a man) - next day he had to call the carpet dyers to come in & replace the colour he stripped.
> 
> Please don't use bleach for bodily fluid removal of any kind with dogs, you'll just compound your problems. If you make your own enzyme cleaner by the gallon it's going to be cheap, quick and easy to always rid the home as and when they go so eventually they will narrow it down to pads a whole lot quicker. This will only work if ALL traces everywhere are removed, if the slightest smell remains, they'll just keep going wherever they choose.


Good point about her being young. I forget that not everyone started cleaning
at the same young age as I. I suggested bleach as it is the cheapest solution.
Works for cleaning after my rescues in extreme situations. But I agree with
you that it may not be the brightest idea in this scenario. Thanks love.


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

Shannon - Much love to both you and your mom. LS is right, you are a strong, smart young woman with an incredible heart.

As for housebreaking, you can get both of those dogs trained and you can do
it in a very short time period, but it's going to take some work. When I got 
Jax, he was basically mistreated and tossed in a cage outside because his 
previous owners thought he could not be housebroken. He had a bladder 
infection and a UTI, and we still had him fully housebroke in a couple weeks. 


Some suggestions:
-I agree with LS, dogs MUST have exercise. It will help them with everything!

-You need an xpen or crate where the dog can be left when you are not able
to supervise their every move. If they can not be supervised they need to
be in their pen until they can be trusted not to soil.

-Get them on a set schedule where you automatically take them out. 
ie: first thing in the am, then every couple of hours.

-If you see them sniffing, or looking around...ask "do you want to go out" ?
"do you want to potty?" and take them out. This is part of the training them
to let you know they need out.

-treats and praise - LOTS of praise and some treats every time they go 
outside.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol if you dont remember he cant get neutered~  ive tried before but his liver has issues and has too high of something. i dont wanna go back into this but neutering is out of the question sadly...~ dexter LOVES goin outdoor by himself. we have a gate to block the front yard so hes usually sniffing and marking all over the backyard. lol its not excuses its life. my roads are pitch dark at night too. i take him out to walk when i see the bf though and hes real happy when i get that chance  he marks every chance he gets..theres not a telephone pole, corner, bus stop around my bf's neighborhood that hasnt been marked. he even has his own small bush he loves to pee on when we take him out when im leaving to go home :lol:



It is possible to have an intact male and have him not mark inside your home. 
Frequent walks and daily training to break the cycle are needed. On top of
odor elimination. As for not being able to neuter him, have you tried getting a
second opinion?

If you are willing to start walking him frequently I will be more than happy to
give you some helpful training tips as well. One won't work without the other
though.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

~LS~ said:


> It is possible to have an intact male and have him not mark inside your home.
> Frequent walks and daily training to break the cycle are needed. On top of
> odor elimination. As for not being able to neuter him, have you tried getting a
> second opinion?
> ...


to me..its impossible LOL! he marks here and there and here and there...even on his toys at times. i have to put them in the wash all the time! that $700 bill vet was my 2nd opinion, he absolutely cant have it done till his liver is healthy enough for the anathesia


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

AussieLass said:


> Sorry to contradict LS, but bleach is about the WORST product you can use around dogs if trying to rid surfaces of urine traces - it's actually ammonia/chlorine based and will encourage dogs to pee more. The ONLY thing that is effective removing all traces of urine & the smell, hence stopping them from weeing wherever they have in the past is any cleaning product with ENZYMES in it, as it actually breaks down the urine, removes crystals & odour from urine even years old. A search of google will reveal how to make your own enzyme cleaner quite cheaply - considering the proper dog wee urine products are around $30 for a litre which goes absolutely no-where if trying to do a whole house.
> 
> Also, bleach in the hands of a young inexperienced girl on soft furnishings/the weird spongey floors I've never heard of but assume they're fabric, will be nothing short of catastrophic - bleach removes the colour of anything fabric instantly and, further, will actually eat into fabrics like battery acid does if it's a strong solution. A Doctor friend recently used Hydrogen Peroxide 3% to try to remove wee stains from his carpet (fool of a man) - next day he had to call the carpet dyers to come in & replace the colour he stripped.
> 
> Please don't use bleach for bodily fluid removal of any kind with dogs, you'll just compound your problems. If you make your own enzyme cleaner by the gallon it's going to be cheap, quick and easy to always rid the home as and when they go so eventually they will narrow it down to pads a whole lot quicker. This will only work if ALL traces everywhere are removed, if the slightest smell remains, they'll just keep going wherever they choose.



OMG and i thought that bleach was better than the other cleaners with ammonia in it!!!!! I've been cleaning with bleach all this time!!!!!

Oh noes! Googeling home made enzymatic cleaners asap!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LittleLuxie said:


> OMG and i thought that bleach was better than the other cleaners with ammonia in it!!!!! I've been cleaning with bleach all this time!!!!!
> 
> Oh noes! Googeling home made enzymatic cleaners asap!!!


LMAO!!!! OH NOES!!!~ u silly  hope u find one! i usually get stuff from the pet store or my dad gets those cheapy ones from random stores that works as well for us when it comes to cleaning


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Sorry to contradict LS, but bleach is about the WORST product you can use around dogs if trying to rid surfaces of urine traces - it's actually ammonia/chlorine based and will encourage dogs to pee more. The ONLY thing that is effective removing all traces of urine & the smell, hence stopping them from weeing wherever they have in the past is any cleaning product with ENZYMES in it, as it actually breaks down the urine, removes crystals & odour from urine even years old. A search of google will reveal how to make your own enzyme cleaner quite cheaply - considering the proper dog wee urine products are around $30 for a litre which goes absolutely no-where if trying to do a whole house.
> 
> Also, bleach in the hands of a young inexperienced girl on soft furnishings/the weird spongey floors I've never heard of but assume they're fabric, will be nothing short of catastrophic - bleach removes the colour of anything fabric instantly and, further, will actually eat into fabrics like battery acid does if it's a strong solution. A Doctor friend recently used Hydrogen Peroxide 3% to try to remove wee stains from his carpet (fool of a man) - next day he had to call the carpet dyers to come in & replace the colour he stripped.
> 
> Please don't use bleach for bodily fluid removal of any kind with dogs, you'll just compound your problems. If you make your own enzyme cleaner by the gallon it's going to be cheap, quick and easy to always rid the home as and when they go so eventually they will narrow it down to pads a whole lot quicker. This will only work if ALL traces everywhere are removed, if the slightest smell remains, they'll just keep going wherever they choose.


thank you i will look!


~LS~ said:


> Good point about her being young. I forget that not everyone started cleaning
> at the same young age as I. I suggested bleach as it is the cheapest solution.
> Works for cleaning after my rescues in extreme situations. But I agree with
> you that it may not be the brightest idea in this scenario. Thanks love.


HAHA actualy i work as a cleaner! LOL


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Christabelle said:


> Shannon - Much love to both you and your mom. LS is right, you are a strong, smart young woman with an incredible heart.
> 
> As for housebreaking, you can get both of those dogs trained and you can do
> it in a very short time period, but it's going to take some work. When I got
> ...


thank you! i will do! i have just put down LOADS of newspaper where they norm go so will most pics in a sec!


LittleLuxie said:


> OMG and i thought that bleach was better than the other cleaners with ammonia in it!!!!! I've been cleaning with bleach all this time!!!!!
> 
> Oh noes! Googeling home made enzymatic cleaners asap!!!


same! my mum though so too! and shes a cleaner! LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

the only thing we use bleach for is the bathroom floors at work :lol:
when we want to deep clean dexter's pee spots we use steam cleaner vacuum after using the swiffer mop~


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

My Temporary Dog Pads!  :



















LOL will put some more down when mum is fully awake and not so grumpy LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bahahahahaha!!!!! why not use paint tape? it comes off easier on floors lLOL!!!~ we use newspapers as well. but our is half on the floor and half on the wall...since dex lifts LOL!!!!!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> bahahahahaha!!!!! why not use paint tape? it comes off easier on floors lLOL!!!~ we use newspapers as well. but our is half on the floor and half on the wall...since dex lifts LOL!!!!!!


LOL if i did ma mum would FREAK she is alwaysb painting so im am NOT allowed to use it LOL and OMG so glad tillie dont do that! well she did do worse and chew the wall! and get through to the plaster! will post pic of that a sec lol


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> to me..its impossible LOL! he marks here and there and here and there...even on his toys at times. i have to put them in the wash all the time! that $700 bill vet was my 2nd opinion, he absolutely cant have it done till his liver is healthy enough for the anathesia


I know you made changes to his diet, have you had his levels checked recently ?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

theshanman97 said:


> LOL if i did ma mum would FREAK she is alwaysb painting so im am NOT allowed to use it LOL and OMG so glad tillie dont do that! well she did do worse and chew the wall! and get through to the plaster! will post pic of that a sec lol


lmaoooo!!! aw u can get some of your own, its very cheap tape! its the blue one  i think u may need to use more than 1 paper per pad though hehehe!~ yes its a pain in the butt to have him lift his leg...sometimes it goes way up! LOL~ hes a very far shooter LMAO~~!! oh my...dex has never torn plaster or chewed on walls thank god~


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Christabelle said:


> I know you made changes to his diet, have you had his levels checked recently ?


not yet. im still giving it a few weeks or so. i dont wanna get tests when i know it takes a while for his new diet.vits to stay in the bloodstream


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmaoooo!!! aw u can get some of your own, its very cheap tape! its the blue one  i think u may need to use more than 1 paper per pad though hehehe!~ yes its a pain in the butt to have him lift his leg...sometimes it goes way up! LOL~ hes a very far shooter LMAO~~!! oh my...dex has never torn plaster or chewed on walls thank god~


haha OMG! lol and yeah heres the pics LOL : 




























LOL


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

HOLY FLUFFIN!!!~!!! wowwwwww she did all that?! LMAO!!! that is insane....you might wanna get that covered LOL


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lmaoooo!!! aw u can get some of your own, its very cheap tape! its the blue one  i think u may need to use more than 1 paper per pad though hehehe!~ yes its a pain in the butt to have him lift his leg...sometimes it goes way up! LOL~ hes a very far shooter LMAO~~!! oh my...dex has never torn plaster or chewed on walls thank god~





pigeonsheep said:


> HOLY FLUFFIN!!!~!!! wowwwwww she did all that?! LMAO!!! that is insane....you might wanna get that covered LOL


LOL I KNOW! i have no idea how!!!????  and i will be after the next puppy LOL i aint gonna cover it then it happen again! lol it may run in the family! lol


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

theshanman97 said:


> LOL I KNOW! i have no idea how!!!????  and i will be after the next puppy LOL i aint gonna cover it then it happen again! lol it may run in the family! lol


lol just saying because paint chips are very hazardous to pets and humans as well! just looking out  i always yell at the bf to cover his paint chips as his kitties has a habit of clawing at them and then they lick their paws after to clean themselves :albino:


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> lol just saying because paint chips are very hazardous to pets and humans as well! just looking out  i always yell at the bf to cover his paint chips as his kitties has a habit of clawing at them and then they lick their paws after to clean themselves :albino:


haha ok will sort it soon lolz


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

That chewed wall looks like the work of a very bored and frustrated little doggie. I agree 100% that regular walks will make a huge difference to your two. They are both very clever breeds, they need to be out and about, doing stuff. Plus the walking will be so good for you Shannon, it will help to speed up your metabolism, burn some calories, and help with your depression too.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> That chewed wall looks like the work of a very bored and frustrated little doggie. I agree 100% that regular walks will make a huge difference to your two. They are both very clever breeds, they need to be out and about, doing stuff. Plus the walking will be so good for you Shannon, it will help to speed up your metabolism, burn some calories, and help with your depression too.


haha yeah it was when she was a new puppy and chewing EVERYTHING lol and yeah i will start walking them soon but its hard to walk a terrified strong collie LOL when she dont wanna go she aint going LOL


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

The secret is to make her want to go. 
You need to show her that you are her pack leader, that she will be safe if she follows you.
You don't need to go miles, just a few 100 yards to begin with. Constantly praise her when she does something good, ignore any behaviours you don't want. If you act confident, it will rub off on her.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I am happy to inform you that i just toke the lovely pippi pops to the garden and she did both! WOOP! AND i rewarded her by playing ball for 5 mins! heres some pics of the happy doggy inside after being out! :





































oh and yeah tillies there too! like i cant take a pic of her too  x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Lordy, my brain hurts from trying to find and read the words in between all the lol's, lmao's and hahaha's etc 

Here's a home-made enzyme cleaner (enzymes being the stuff that breaks down the urea crystals) - it doesn't get any cheaper, natural or safer than this ....

Homemade Enzyme Cleaner | eHow.com


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> The secret is to make her want to go.
> You need to show her that you are her pack leader, that she will be safe if she follows you.
> You don't need to go miles, just a few 100 yards to begin with. Constantly praise her when she does something good, ignore any behaviours you don't want. If you act confident, it will rub off on her.


yeah i know  i will its just atm finding my confidence lol i am TERRIFIED of going out lol i know it sounds stupid!


AussieLass said:


> Lordy, my brain hurts from trying to find and read the words in between all the lol's, lmao's and hahaha's etc
> 
> Here's a home-made enzyme cleaner (enzymes being the stuff that breaks down the urea crystals) - it doesn't get any cheaper, natural or safer than this ....
> 
> Homemade Enzyme Cleaner | eHow.com


THANKS! just made some


----------



## IeshaNicky (Jan 21, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> my LS to me it doesnt matter how many times i walk him because he marks  i dont really have time to walk him either since i have work and my neighborhood is not walk friendly...cars go fast like crazy on this road and a rottweiler os some sort ran twds my mom one day and bit her. that is why im aiming for a doggy door. i know a couple of people who had success with this method :lol:


I dont know if it might work for you but I work alot too sometimes working 6 days a week, although Diamond's never alone Im the only one that looks after him doing the walking, feeding and training etc... , however I must say he plays with my mum and grandad all day. But on days that I get back to late to walk him I will do little playing training games with him. For example before I feed him at night him will have to do a series on commands before he gets his food. Also he plays fetching games in the house with the cats and lots of tug of war, just anything to burn up the extra energy with me being the pack leader still. 

On the days that I do get to walk him on my days off for example I will just take on a day making sure that alll the places I am going to he is allowed and watching his behaviour praising him for all the good things his doing. So he does a load of walking with me in control at all times, if your worried about the leg lifting you will find if you guide him far away from walls he can't do it. Also for example before I take him in to a shop or building I will let him spray on little pole outside or lamppost so by the time he gets in he has nothing left to spray lol. Additionally sometimes I dont feel comfortable walking him on my road so I will take a bus a couple of stops away or to the park to walk him, so then he gets a change of pace. He's well known in the bank now for being such a well behaved little pup, Im a very proud mommy. 

I hope that this somehow helps and I'm not the most experience dog owner so if any one has any suggests of what I could do better this would be helpful too.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> bahahahahaha!!!!! why not use paint tape? it comes off easier on floors lLOL!!!~ we use newspapers as well. but our is half on the floor and half on the wall...since dex lifts LOL!!!!!!


I use pee pads, but in the same configuration. I have washable ones that get draped off of a box and then disposable ones to lay flat overlapping. Bandit only goes on the pads, so I don't really think he is marking, but he does lift his leg to pee.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Bandit said:


> I use pee pads, but in the same configuration. I have washable ones that get draped off of a box and then disposable ones to lay flat overlapping. Bandit only goes on the pads, so I don't really think he is marking, but he does lift his leg to pee.


Yeah i have just ordered some that will be here tommorow i just had non to hand lol as the only shop selling them is like 30 mins away! lol


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Shannon, being 'terrified of going out' doesn't sound stupid. Agoraphobia is a common side effect of long-term mental health issues. One of the reasons I got my dogs is that it helps with my Agoraphobia. I find I can do all sorts of things for my daughter or the dogs that I wouldn't dream of doing for myself. So by helping Pippi, you will be helping yourself. 
All these changes don't have to happen overnight, give yourself plenty of time, but make the decision to change things for the better NOW. Then set yourself little, realistic goals each day, and be really proud of yourself when you achieve them. Things will get easier, I promise, you just have to want it.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Shannon, being 'terrified of going out' doesn't sound stupid. Agoraphobia is a common side effect of long-term mental health issues. One of the reasons I got my dogs is that it helps with my Agoraphobia. I find I can do all sorts of things for my daughter or the dogs that I wouldn't dream of doing for myself. So by helping Pippi, you will be helping yourself.
> All these changes don't have to happen overnight, give yourself plenty of time, but make the decision to change things for the better NOW. Then set yourself little, realistic goals each day, and be really proud of yourself when you achieve them. Things will get easier, I promise, you just have to want it.



Thank you ! I'm ALOT better than I was a couple months ago! I noW open the curtains and go to work! Which is getting me outta the house!  I still get nasty comments even when I told when of my now ex friends that I had a job she went and told everyone I was a prostitute ! Tbh I did look that way! As I was going into empty houses ! LOL


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Has this not been discussed before, minus the details?

This is still a bad situation to bring another dog into, whether you want to hear it or not.

Get these two under control first...Just slow down a bit. 

Dogs are resilient. Pippi most likely is just doing what she's doing out of spite, not memories.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

kimr said:


> Has this not been discussed before, minus the details?
> 
> This is still a bad situation to bring another dog into, whether you want to hear it or not.
> 
> ...


yes i know  im not getting another in till these two are sorted , i stupidly did something i rarley do and but my self first , the whole time i knew it was wrong and now i am sorting this  im up for the first time this moring and have alredy taken both out and feed them  i dont think there will be puppies to early next year at least so i have time and things are already improving  there was three accidents yesterday , pippi did i poo when i was out with tillie (even though i toke her out before) and tillie did a wee and poo when i was doing revision (sorry for the details lol) so there is improvements  x


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

Good luck! Most importantly (and you've been given excellent advice) work with them _together_. That way when one gets praise for doing the right thing, the other will see and want to earn praise too. No matter what the breed, dogs want to please you.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

kimr said:


> Good luck! Most importantly (and you've been given excellent advice) work with them _together_. That way when one gets praise for doing the right thing, the other will see and want to earn praise too. No matter what the breed, dogs want to please you.


thank you!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

today i had a break through!!!!!!!!!!! tillie did a poo outside! XD x


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Congratulations, fantastic news!!!! I'll be the neighbours thought the world had gone mad when they overheard you praising her 

I'm still not understanding why you are not taking them both out at the same time to learn from each other though? Did I miss something somewhere?


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> Congratulations, fantastic news!!!! I'll be the neighbours thought the world had gone mad when they overheard you praising her
> 
> I'm still not understanding why you are not taking them both out at the same time to learn from each other though? Did I miss something somewhere?


i was worried as tillie was running out the garden lol but i am now! they are doing well and im able to take them out , off the lead together!  i am v concerned about other dogs where i live though , as 2 dogs where i live are big and have not been seen out in 4 days! but i can hear them barking in there!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

OK, well, if I was you, and no-one is more afraid of big strange dogs than me even though mine are bigger and angrier, I would take them both out at the same time on a lead (either with a coupler or 2 separate leads in one hand). Then, in the other hand, I would carry a can of "Mace" or "Pepper Spray" (otherwise known legally as "Bear Spray" or "Dog Repellent") IF you are legally allowed to have it in UK (We are NOT, not under any circumstances for any reason whatsoever, only the Police are). 

If you're allowed to carry that, fantastic, take it with you and always be aware of the wind direction if put in a position where you need to use it on nasty dogs or people.

If you're not allowed to carry pepper spray legally over there, you can always find recipes on google to make your own using red hot chillis etc & using a RELIABLE spray bottle set on "stream", but you got to be close to get an attacking dogs eyes, or, research via google an alternative to pepper spray, there'll be lots of things you can carry legally instead = I believe "Femfresh" is one of them. 

WD-40 & a cigarette lighter is my choice for shooting out 6' flames to destroy wasps and you only depress the button for a split second whilst creating a spark with the lighter, doesn't even need to be a flame - such a method may, however, emotionally retard and cripple your dogs for life. Mine just shrug that sort of behaviour off from their eccentric old owner who's always on the hunt to kill biteys.

I just got a "Dazer" (made in USA ultrasonic device) 2nd hand on ebay for $6 plus post but would really struggle to trust such a thing on a dog going for another's throat. Failing that, arm yourself with an old wooden baseball bat and, so long as you're on your own property you should be covered to wave it at or connect with any dog attacking yours albeit this is the least preferred method imo, I don't do blood.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

AussieLass said:


> OK, well, if I was you, and no-one is more afraid of big strange dogs than me even though mine are bigger and angrier, I would take them both out at the same time on a lead (either with a coupler or 2 separate leads in one hand). Then, in the other hand, I would carry a can of "Mace" or "Pepper Spray" (otherwise known legally as "Bear Spray" or "Dog Repellent") IF you are legally allowed to have it in UK (We are NOT, not under any circumstances for any reason whatsoever, only the Police are).
> 
> If you're allowed to carry that, fantastic, take it with you and always be aware of the wind direction if put in a position where you need to use it on nasty dogs or people.
> 
> ...


thank you! its really bad as they keep going at my collie too! shes so nerves!  x thanks for the tips though! will try  x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Bleach should never be used to clean up urine--it is a combo that can make very toxic fumes. Urine is like amaonia and mixing bleach and ammonia is toxic. Please do not use bleach for this.
So glad that someone had the sense to point this out.


AussieLass said:


> Sorry to contradict LS, but bleach is about the WORST product you can use around dogs if trying to rid surfaces of urine traces - it's actually ammonia/chlorine based and will encourage dogs to pee more. The ONLY thing that is effective removing all traces of urine & the smell, hence stopping them from weeing wherever they have in the past is any cleaning product with ENZYMES in it, as it actually breaks down the urine, removes crystals & odour from urine even years old. A search of google will reveal how to make your own enzyme cleaner quite cheaply - considering the proper dog wee urine products are around $30 for a litre which goes absolutely no-where if trying to do a whole house.
> 
> Also, bleach in the hands of a young inexperienced girl on soft furnishings/the weird spongey floors I've never heard of but assume they're fabric, will be nothing short of catastrophic - bleach removes the colour of anything fabric instantly and, further, will actually eat into fabrics like battery acid does if it's a strong solution. A Doctor friend recently used Hydrogen Peroxide 3% to try to remove wee stains from his carpet (fool of a man) - next day he had to call the carpet dyers to come in & replace the colour he stripped.
> 
> Please don't use bleach for bodily fluid removal of any kind with dogs, you'll just compound your problems. If you make your own enzyme cleaner by the gallon it's going to be cheap, quick and easy to always rid the home as and when they go so eventually they will narrow it down to pads a whole lot quicker. This will only work if ALL traces everywhere are removed, if the slightest smell remains, they'll just keep going wherever they choose.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

rubia said:


> Bleach should never be used to clean up urine--it is a combo that can make very toxic fumes. Urine is like amaonia and mixing bleach and ammonia is toxic. Please do not use bleach for this.
> So glad that someone had the sense to point this out.


im SOO glad i found out!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

All you can do is start her toilet training again from the very start. Is Pippi your mums dog now and Tillie yours?

Anyway go back to the basic toilet training. let her out in the garden at regular intervals and use a word when you do like "pee pee" Stand with her in the garden, allow her to sniff about, when she goes toilet priase her and reward her immediately and bring her back in. If she toilets in the house tell her off.


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

MarieUkxx said:


> All you can do is start her toilet training again from the very start. Is Pippi your mums dog now and Tillie yours?
> 
> Anyway go back to the basic toilet training. let her out in the garden at regular intervals and use a word when you do like "pee pee" Stand with her in the garden, allow her to sniff about, when she goes toilet priase her and reward her immediately and bring her back in. If she toilets in the house tell her off.


yeah she is my mums now but is still kinda mine LOL its confusing! and its going v well! today they both did a wee and poo outside! WOOP!  x


----------



## shinysticker (Apr 11, 2012)

Its extremely refreshing to see a forum that is so supportive. I've been on many forums where people just love to hate! I'm going through some really hard times right now as well, and my new addition Bear is becoming a literal life saver to me. Shannon, I as well am here to talk to if you ever need someone!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

shinysticker said:


> Its extremely refreshing to see a forum that is so supportive. I've been on many forums where people just love to hate! I'm going through some really hard times right now as well, and my new addition Bear is becoming a literal life saver to me. Shannon, I as well am here to talk to if you ever need someone!


thank you! x


----------

